# Waagghh!



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

new players welcome!!
just PM me first and we can work it out


All right ye gitz, dis here a RPG for youz punny hummies, to be orks. Your oobjectiv, ubject,, goal ize to kill all da hummies dat block the way between you and a hummie city filled with shiny bitz that will get youz tonz of teef.


The Setting is the, planet is Aurfen V a dry desert world but water is easy to find, just dig down. The orks have been laying siege to the worlds main, and only, hive city for fifty years around it are a great number of small almost feral villages and citys of humans that have managed to stave off the orks though a combination of force at arms and nothing really being good to loot there. Ead Ammaer, the current warboss, has been trying to crack the hive open for ten of those years. Before are story opens he lost his boyz when a basilisk shell landed on his trukk and killed his old bully boyz he now needs some new ones, you.


You can choose to be one of the following orks in my Waaghh. Also remember that your be playing a ork Nob, these are all subclass of that.
Shoota boy gets shoota and a choppa
Slugga boy gets Choppa and a slugga
Brunna boy gets burna and a slugga.
Kommando (spits on ground) choppa and a slugga, or shoota and a choppa.
Loota: Shoota, choppa, (youz need more teeth for a deffgun)
Flash git, Snazzgun and a choppa

We can also have a big mek boy, he's got basic weapens but go wild, we can be flexable. We also need a trukka boy, he has a shoota, choppa and a wagon that we can make biger latter on, though if you pick him discribe your trukka. 
No pain boyz or weird boyz, you might be able to PM to change that though.

You all get 210 teeth, but the last ten are in your head so use them if you have pilars.

Remember the ork you pick is you personality, the one you ack like, lootas have sticky fingers, flash gitz are show offs, extra.

This is the list you use.
Name: your a ork! You not gonna be named captain butch flowers.
Clan: you a good goff, or sneaky blood axe?
Type: what kind of boy are ya?
Appearance: you green, we know that, but are you a runt or a hard boy? Any good scars? Your teeth bigger then normal?
Personality: the boy you pick, and to a lesser extent the clan you choose is your personality but that can be a starting point, any thing else we should know about?
History: how you get to join the waagh?? 
Weapons and equipment: I put a list but feel to customize as you see fit, with in reasen, if your a burna boy ya better burn stuff! 
Other information: Anything else you want to mention.


Now the rules

1 No Godmoden, 

2 respect, each other, though feel free to insult each others orks.

3 post at least five lines, a paragraph, 

4 Stay in character, yours orks not a sissys, act like it!

5 Three strikes and you’re out, miss three updates and I kill you off NPC you, and you be replaced by someone.


This is me first RPG so be easy, very easy took me a week to build up the nerve to post it.

I wish to thank both warsmith7752 and Serpion5 for helping me with this, first RPG.

We play when we get 5-6
Slot one: Rupert (Karak The Unfaithful)
Slot Two:
Slot Three:U rgork "Throat Stompa (emporershand89)
Slot Four:Grabnutz (NPC)
SLot Five: WazZgrog speedzta (Klomster)
Slot Six Sneeker (oblivion8)
Slot seven:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*The Warboss*

Here the warboss your be following.

Name: Da call me Ead Ammaer
Clan: Deathskull
Type: Boss, 
Appearance: a titan of a ork, Ead Ammaer is nine foot tall in full mega armor with a power klaw on his left arm and a pair of big shootas made from a pair of heavy bolters on his right arm, but his hand pokes though so he can hold stuff still. Hes a darker green then normal, almost black.
Personality: just a standard kill everything not a ork warboss.
History: He stood up one day, said he was a warboss, killed one for the mega armor and never looked back. Since that day hes gathered a small group around him, his bully boyz and he likes to go on raids with just them for the heck of it..
Weapons and equipment: Mega armor, twinlinked Evy shootas (pair of scavenged heavy bolters) Power Klaw, 
Other information: dis my Waaggh iz da boss.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok, here goes

Name: Rupert (It isn't very orky, I blame the parents)

Clan: Forgotten... (I don't know many ork clans...)

Type: Brunna boy!

Apperence: Rupert is quite fat and muscliar with a mad twitch in one eye. he is missing a toe and part of ear which he constantly stratches.

Personality: Loves to burn things! Rupert wants the whole Galaxy to suffer a fiery death at his hands, however he wants to be a nob to he can get an even bigger burna!!! Rupert cannot be trusted with any axe, sword, gun, pistol, bomb, grenade, burna in his hands.

History: Before he joined the waaagh! Rupert liked to collect junk, bash it together and then burn it to the ground. After a while he ran out of junk and joined to the waagh! knowing there would be plenty to burn.

Equipment: Burna, slugga, faulty home-made grenades that burst into flames.

Other info: Before a battle Rupert puts on a small brown sock claiming that it will give him good luck and that things will burn easier. he also has the intelligence of a small wooden spoon.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

( I would have done pain boy, but lets just go for the mek 

Name: Dorky borky 

Clan: Happy Moons (they are Bad moons on Prozac)

Type: Mek 

appearance: Dorky is covered with implants he is barely ork, he has one large robot Eye Which has a mind of his own. His left arm is completely robotic (he lost his arm when he stroked a squig) and lags behind him

Personality: Dorky is always happy he has a massive smile on his face at all times (those he is almost out of Prozac). He loves spare parts and is know to have massive fights with lootas (which ends with a classic ork fight) He dreams of the world being a scrap which he can make new weapons with. 

History: Dorky was once a bad moon, it depressed him, he could never get any good weapons they had all been taken so he and many other depressed orks went and attacked a planet on there own. Unfortunately they found a large container of Prozac, they took it and decided to make a new clan The Happy Moons. His entire Clan is in this Waagghh

Equipment: RPS (rocket propelled Squig) his arm ( same as Servo Harness), a slugga and Kustom hapiez field ( same as a kustom force field but everyone in its radius is happy) 

Extra: the RPS fire a squig at 20 mile an hour at his enemies, it is unpredictable but highly dangerous. He also has recently found an Ecstasy case but has not tried it yet


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Aproved Tarvitz210300 and Karak The Unfaithful, and both very ammuseing, we have a ork on Prozac and a ork who wants to and i quote "BURN IT ALL!".


I likem, dey my kind of orks.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Did you notice my question?


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You never asked anything XD


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Darn!!*

Man, hahaha:laugh:, to think this was my idea origionally. Well, it looks good:so_happy:, think i'll join.



Name: Urgork "Throat Stompa"

Clan: Evil Sunz, hehehe

Type: Flashgitz

Appearance: Very larger, muscular ork that has some injuries to mark his many years of service. He has a mean look, almost is never seen smiling, with larger hands that can hold a larger shoota. His legs are strong from all the running he has done, but his feet are smaller than an average ork; a fact that he tries to conceal with metal tipped boots.

He has several burns around his body from a previous event mentioned below. He has a nasty scare across his left eye, marking his surviving an Astarte's power blade. He has cuts across his lower abdomen area from recent fighting with the hummies. He carries a small rack of trophies on his back including a black Astarte's helmet and a Tyranid head. 

Personality: Urgork is a quiet, ruthless killer who tends to keep to himself; which is awkward for a ork. He tends to his own equiptment with his two getchin slaves he keeps near him. He makes few freinds, and even fewer enemies with his attitude. When he's quiet his whistles to himself to keep occupied till the fighting time comes. However, should something annoy him or make himangry before, he can get violent extremly quickly, lugging out his guns and choppa in the blink of an eye.

Every now and then he finds another ork he deems worthy of trying to befreind or following; the current case ending him up in his current predicament.

History: Urgork was initally spawned in a WWAAGGHH under the infamous Urgork the Unstoppable who plagued Imperial and Tau space for years. After he was defeated, Urgork, or Throat Stompa as he was known back then, took the name in honor of the ork he had admired and respected for years. 

However, Urgork was no fool, and realised that without a leader him and his Evil Sunz clan wouldn't last long on their own. Urgork thought for a long time, praying in his orky way to gork for guidance; and eventually his prayers were answered. On day a massive ship came by the planet under command of the ork known as " The 'Ead 'Ammaer." He was recruiting for his fight against the puny hummiez, and Urgork say this as a chance to get off the ground. Outfitted with his clans latest "toyz" Urgork boarded the ship and spen the next 20 years pillaging and destroying everything in his path.

His battles brought him in fights with Tyranids, one which he took the head of caused it looked "funny" and would make a good trophy. In another fight he came against the armored hummiez warriors, and one of them gave him a nasty scar across his eye. In pure rage he grabbed the hummie, tore it's arm off, and smashed it's thraot into the ground. Watching as the creatures last gasps left it's body, Urgork took the head as his trophy, claiming it as one of his exceptional kills.

Since then he has fought as a Kaptian in Ead Ammer's army, crushing every and all that the orks under his command cannot. Recently, he heard that his great leader had lost his elite body gaurd, and Urgork figured himelf the man to help fight for his leader. Thus, he has offered his service...................and been accepted. 

Weapons and equipment:

Big Choppa
Snazzgun(modified, less shooty more accuracy, bipod on front(wot dat anyway??:dunno)
'Eavy Armor
WWAAGGHH!! Banner
TankBusta Bombz

Other information: Give him a target and he will smash it for ya, loves a good fight, but don't try and make him a buddy, buddy character, he's lone wolf. Prefers to charge opponents or destroy them by lobbing Tankbusta bombs, hehehe :so_happy:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

good, good, emporershand89, your be, hold on let me get my ork on,,

Youz be me right hand ork, Hench ork.

though for future players I would enjoy if your orks were't quite so close to da warboss at least to start with.

warsmith7752 I looked though my PMs and i dont know what your talking about, i don't recall a question, if you could remind me please?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

would you like me to tone down his awesomeness :laugh:. I tried to keep him as simple as a Flashgit can be


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

nope, I likem, just that i don't want any others starten quite so close to da boss, histroy wise, and i ecuses the evy armor as hes me hench ork, still others probley should not get that. take note any one else.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Name: Grabnutz

Klan: Bad Moons

Type: Shoota Boy

Appearance: Green mostly. Wears a dark leather tunic and pants, and has yellow plates of armour over his chest and shoulders decorated with the Bad Moons Glyph. 

Personality: Always up for a laugh, especially at someone else`s expense. Not exactly good at being the butt of a joke however, tends to take even the slightest insult very personally.

History: Grabnutz led an unremarably unremarkable life up until things got busy a short while ago. Suddenly caught up in the excitement of the big fight to come, so he`s sticking close to the boss to find the best fighting. 

Wargear: Big Shoota, Choppa, `Ard armour.

Other: Also a very able trukk driver. :so_happy:

The trukk (Grab`s pride and joy) has room enough to fit nine orks comfortably and twelve in total if a few of them don`t mind clinging to the sides. It is powere by a triple turbo charged super engine and given a boost by the use of two rokkits strapped to the sides. The rear "compartment" is protected by welded metal plates and the six wheels are all armoured to prevent poppage. 

The mek offered something called "suspenshin" but Grab didn`t want any fancy crap and declined. He has repainted it several times, currently it is red with yellow stripes and Bad moon glyphs on the side armour plates. :so_happy:


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I asked if I could play an ork from my own clan butt the oat seems to have disapeared, I'm sure i posted it........


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> I asked if I could play an ork from my own clan butt the oat seems to have disapeared, I'm sure i posted it........


NO MATTER!! you may! post or no post. 

as for you Serpion5 your ork is aproved, exepct with one detile, if your gonna be are turkka boy you need to describe your trukk.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I'll ge started on my cs then.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The trukk? I er... misplaced it...  

Never mind, I`ll write up a new one. :biggrin:

EDIT: Done. :so_happy:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

nAmE: Sneeker

klan: I goes wheres I wants you nub!

Type: Kommando

Appearence: Lookin pretty green, gotz a whole ammo belt!, pouches full of stuf, maybe some pantz, even got me some of dem night goggly things!

Personality: I dont speek up much. Got myself a habit of killin the ork that getz on meh bad side, I ocacionaly burs' out in giggles tho.

History: I ain tellin you nuthin! If I tol' one orks bout ware I came from, then-id haf to kil em. Been around, thats all you need to be nowing. You wan' somthin dead, ill kil it, you wan somthin else dead, ill see wha' I can do.

Wargear: I got a big knife size of a humies arm, carrie roun' a slugga but dont use it much cuz it makes to much noize! My gogglies come in real handy too, when deres no light.

Other: Got me a pet, real big un too. Was fightin dem bug tings, when I came bout their nestin thing. Found mehself some big eggs i spose, and tore't open wit my knife. Reach'd in real deep, and pulled the biggest motha orkin bug you'd ever seen! I dunno why, but the slithery thing follow'd me outta there, I thougt it'd be a neet pet, but I didn't think it come wit me! Anyways, my big snake bug's names patrick. Patrick's longer than me, but he won' bight, less he's hungry! :laugh:
Nommaly, I ouldn't even think bout carryin some blasted bug wit me, but Patricks a sneeky littl' bugger, seems to know wats I want, and do it, all Kommando like.

(Patrick is a ravener with scything talons. It wasn't fully developed when Sneeker pulled it out so is not quite as big or powerful as other raveners. Because of ork's innate psychic powers, Sneeker didn't realize, but he convinced Patrick he was its synapse creature when he tore it unceremoniously from its spore egg.)


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

humm, not sure if its "fluffy" but who gives a zog!

just a note though,, 
My name is Patrick the real me, the one typen this.
so we just need one more, warsmith i an't hold every one else up for you.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hahaha, serpion5, you should replace it with a bike, then maybe my guy could buy us all warbikes and we ride into battle like speed freak's. Fun times.

Anyway, dragonking, was wondering if perhaps we can get us a bigger, red ride if you catch my drift?? :victory:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

ya, wez can, but wez need some to do soom looten first to get da shiny bitz.


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> My name is Patrick the real me, the one typen this.


Sorryz boss, jus named im afta da toufest ork I could tink up! Patrick'l do ya proud boss, no worryin!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

nice recovery.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hhahaah, ok your orkiness :grin:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Right den, if wez don't get another boy soon, iz start the action me self.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Looking good i think, its all very orky.

Rupert will burn you all! mahahahahahahaha! *cough* hahahahaha *cough* *splutter*hahah...arrrh! *dead*


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm.

Roleplaying as orks..... tempting.

OK, i'll sign up.
A few warning though.
1. I work during the days and live in sweden, so i will mostly only be able to post a few times a day, and probably when you sleep/is at school/work.
2. .... That's it 

No mukking about den, letz get diz party goin'!

Name: WazZgrog speedzta. (The second Z is important part of the pronounsiation)

Clan: Speed freek!

Type: Warbiker

Appearance: WazZgrog speedzta wears a leather cap, with sewn in round eyed goggles, which protect his eyes when zooming through the deserts, he wears a bent plate on his chest with a bolted on "bad" glyph, the plate is probably some looted bit from a 'umie tank. He is rather agile and sleek, for an ork.
Both his hands are bionic, after a strange accident with a plier, a wrench and a mek.
The mek made it up to WazZgrog by giving him new hands.
To WazZgrogs dismay, the mek didn't put them on so he had to go to the dok for that.

Personality: Other than beeing a mad speed freak, he doesn't have much of a personality. He dreams of upgrading his bikez shootas to big shootas, maybe even deffgunz some day.

History: He was born on the planet, lived on the planet, will die on the planet. He was born into the Waaagh!

Weapons and equipment: A bent pipe, some chains, a trusty slugga, some big stompy boots.
And the warbike 

The warbike is something WazZgrog takes great pride in, all (well almost all) his teef goes into upgrading and adding to the warbike.
It's the best thing in his life.

The bike has long handlebars, with a big ork skull glyph seemingly spewing out the spiked front tyre. And a big nice headlight.
The back of the bike is rather low, and is tracked, but still able to put up some tremendous speed, the saddöe has a high crash-bar with some fur swinging from it, and the back has four linked shootas, two on each side in a quad formation, it looks rather sinister and gives alot of dakka!

The exhausts are plenty, and when WazZgrog hits the nitro, a trail of fire follows the bike.

Other information: ......WAAAAAAAAGH!!!!!


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Klomster, long time no see man. glad you could join.

But my ork is da best o'll da orks. My ork got da shootiest toy with da best arma!! Muhaahahahahah, 'e gonna stompa all ya skulls.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mi Orky Is The Bestes Gat Dat Dats Right The Bestes


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

'Ya might be da best.

But i'm tha faztest!

*Horrendously loud engine booming as WazZgrog steps on the gas and pulls the nitro, going off very fast indeed.*

You recognize me emperorshand89? From where?


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

*Boom fires SPG watch as flying squig knocks Ork off bike*

yous sees diem the bast wwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
wwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
wwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
dand one four lucks 
wwwwwwwwwwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaagggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

P.S ams is to klose to da boss


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

WazZgrog watches as the squig knocks down an ork on a bike, it is very amusing indeed.

According to the statistics you gave in your entry, you cannot possibly have hit WazZgrog as your SPG only goes 20 MPH, and WazZgrog was traveling far gaster than that....

BADABOM!!!

Tense situation.....


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Urgork watchs as an ork sets a squig loose on a random speek freak, laughing all the time. Then he walks up behind the ork, and tap him on the shoulder.

the ork, very annoyed, turns around only to have a massive fist beat him to the ground. BAM!!! :aggressive: "Hahah, w'o is da stupid one now, ya?" they then proceed to fight, heheh :laugh:


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

....

_Can eve' sleep wit dese bozo's round..._


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

as much as i don't wat to stop da fun, wez ready to start, iz get da thread up in a little bit, need ta work a warbiker inta intro.

done, actions up. remerber, this is my first RPG so these might get rough, 

now den, enough of dat, lets WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAGGGGHHHH!!!!


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

how are me and the truck driver ( whoever it is) have a argument without Godmodding


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

see thats what i mean when i said this was going to be rough! 
i fix up something new,stand by.

got it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Alright you softies! lets crank up da heat!


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

I know it's a bit late but I said I was going to put a cs up so here it is;

Name: Whitetoof

Clan: Da Blak orks


Type: I IZ MA OWN TYPE OF ORK YA GIT, nun of yur kan sterotipe Whitetoof. But I do loik burnas

Appearance:What Duz i look like? Well I iz very ork in dat respect. I have a well formed head wiv a strong jaw filled wiv strong orky teef (dey iz very White). I wear goggs to protect my eyes from da burny burning dat appens when I'm around. I iz normally wearing a red piece of clof dat mah old boyz insisted on calling a "t-shirt"? Over dat I iz normally wearing mah leather vest, it's not much of a vest but it's gots all of da 'sentials. Da pockets is filled wiv my smoky stiks and sum kontraptions dat go boom. Mah armour isn't much eiver, just sum spiky metal bits on ma shoulders and spiky wrist and hand pieces, mah troosurs are da Color of sand and is supported by mah favourite belt given teh me by what me finks is morks mortal body incarnate. Mah boots are made for walkin, and stompin o course, dey are righ an propa clunky boots, not da puny little cloff stuff u see da gretchins wearin. Me face is a ork, I got very Orkish face. Nuff said, oh yeah I nearly forgot teh mention dat I always av White painted tattoos under mah eyes.

Persoality: jeez bozz dis is a stupid question, I iz an ork so I is gunna act like a ork isn't I?

History: I is nut sure where I was comin from at first, all I know is dat I has always been fightin an bein orky since I kan remember. Other dan crumpin an stompin da only memorable event in ma life is when I was bozz fer a day. I wuz fightin on a big spiky ship filled wiv metal oomies, I wuz mindin my own bizness jus burnin fings an all dat when a metal oomie dat looked like a elephant (we ad those on our old planet, dead good fer droppin of da grots) ee bashed inta da bozz wiv a big 'amma and killed I'm dead. Bein an ork dat kind of challenge was summin I had teh accept.

Also Bein an ork I won da fight, I mean an oomie versus one o gork and morks sons is a easy contest isn't it? Anyway after dat coz I defeated ds dig dat killed da bozz I became da bozz. I got a couple of days of bozzhood before gharkul fraka or sumin like dat came along an all ma old boyz up an left, naturly I couldn't stay by myself could I? I wuznt appy wiv da setup and I left as soon as we met some uver orkses. After dat I hitchiked fru da galaxy wiv da help of a book (not very orky I know but it was dead kunnin) iventutally I got ere to you bozz.

Weapons: da dragons scorchas (kustom burna) ma burna is a meks marvel it's dead kunnin coz ya cant see me usin dem till ur on fire an all dat. Dis is coz I gots a nozzler under me wrist armour dat shoots flames when I press a red buttan on mah hands. Dis is konected to two big tanks of burny water dat gets strapped onto me back. I also has sum grenades and other things day go boom.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yo, Oblivion, you have to post, otherwise I cannot continue my guys story. your holding me up here ma, not cool


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

humm, quick vote,should we let warsmith in? I vote yes, but what do the rest of you think?

and Empoereshard, if he takes to long I as GM says he justs huffs and gos ta meet da boss and you can move on.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yea, let da new boy join da crumpin`.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

I wantt do dest my deff hond on Whitthooth des


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Heheheh, this is fun, my ork has just sent a ork to da boss, and killed a bker in the process. i'm interested in seeing if WazZgrog will listen to me, the bigger ork, or fight me for it, hahahah.

I'm loving this dragonkignofthestars, good job so far


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

New ork.

APPROVED!

This is an interesting rp, i'm liking it so far.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

thats a majority, were writen him in during the next update, watch this space.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

updates up.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey Tarvits, you totally deserved that rep points i gave you. "He pushed the RED BUTTON," I was laughing so hard I almost puked.

Shit, were being more orky than killy, lets get down to some fight'in my fellow noobs!!!:grin:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I think you mean nobs


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*not a real rule*

New rule! if you talk about the big red button in the trukk it must be red, and in size 7.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I am enjoying this truck scean imensely, but are you enjoying? if not i can just post the next update, just let me know when.


----------



## Tarvitz210300 (Jan 27, 2011)

I am enjoying hanging off the side of the trukk surfing


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

It's interesting so far, just make sure it stops some time


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

it has seemed to have slown down, a update may be soon, heck now that i think of it lets go!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

At last! Rupert will get to burn things!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

another vote, warsmith has not been posting, at all really, save his first post, should we kill him off in, 48 hours? or give him more time?
I say yes in 48 hours, but this your RPG as well, i just started it.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

He`s done this in a few of my Rp`s as well. Might have something to do with school? 

My advice is to make his character NPC and put him in the background. Just in case.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

updates up, and i Decided,

Whitetoof, untill Warsmith shows up will be a PC yes, but one controled by others, i rent him out to each player for each update till warsmith shows up and takes him back. right now it rupperts turn, enjoy burning the city.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ugh, rupert, stop stalking me, man, your such a drag!! I'm gonna call the Ork po-po of you.

Thats what I was thinking till I realised just now that he may be abel to cauterise the wound Urgork has received.  Still, Urgork just wants to take the 'umie 'ead as a trophy, then show his Boss what a good ork he is(suck up), hehe


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well Rupert likes to annoy Urgork (alot) and the fact that urgork lost a leg makes it even better!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

safe to say i got the message, your bored, well your orks are and want a update,
ask and you shall receave.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

*updates up*

just what the title says, updae is up


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> just what the title says, updae is up


Oh, good. I`m glad you cleared that up. :biggrin:


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

before i can post a update i need Serpion5 to tell me what the mek did to the trukk, you going to make it a battle wagon? Ok by me, but what kind of weapons did he hadd, a Kannon, shock gun, what?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

I am right now, not feeling good, likely cought my brothers cold, so updates will slow to a crawl, i try to add one latter to day, but my brain feels like the energizer bunny, anit so energized no more.

uke:

not that bad, thank goodness but, i need a nap, :lazy2:.

took my nap feel better, were just waiting on Oblivion8, i want to see what sneeker does.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

bad news, serpion5 droped from the RPG,, from this point Grabnutz is a NPC feel free to control him.

as you know this leves four of us, but we shall shoulder on (patotic music playing in back ground) come hell or high water, come gork or mork, come any thing save the end of time and space, (then were screwed)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry guys, just the last details to keep confusion gone. 

Grab`s new battlewagon has the armoured crew compartment, open topped back and three big shootas. One faces forward, and the other two are on either side of the passenger compartment. 

Sorry again, and good luck. :victory:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I guess you probably have a reason.

(Going to uni, oh no, i have homeworkzorz, and it keepz me from posting Bwuhuhu *cry* i am so hard lifez  )


Just kidding.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

its offical, we have found the dumbest imperal guardsmen in the whole Imperium!


Lets call him Fred.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Fred? the dumb guy who let Rupert and da burna boyz through? we should keep him for later...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Come on, Fred is having a rough day.

Probably slept bad, and perhaps need glasses.
It's not easy beeing a guardsman in a warzone filled with insane orks, even if you are not on the front line, so cut him some slack....

Although he is hilarious


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

you know, ive been thinking, hes more of a Moe, then a Fred. 

so should we call him Moe or Fred?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

fred, or should we just call him dumb?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Sooo....

Why no update?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

im sorry, i thougt it was clear, Urgork and WazZgob keep hammering the convoy, but the rest,,

I get a update up this after noon, schools soon, failing that one will go up later tonight when my internets works with any real speed.

sorry


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

you know, when i started this the one thing i did not expect was for the thing to descend into slap stick. 

I love it.

Klommster i would rep you, but i can't, need to do more people first, that was fuggen hileriuos!

I would post but i want to see how Urgork responds to the fact that WazZgrob just volunteered. Face palm indeed. :laugh:

EDITpps posted this to the action instead of the recurment, sorry.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad you like it 

You could rep someone in another roleplay thread just to be nice, or you can look in the art section and you will probably find something worth repping.

It seems my goal of better and funnier writing is working, as this rp is fun, and the hellforges one i did also seems popular.
Although slow....

But i shouldn't speak of other threads here, back on topic.

I have an answer for Ead Ammer, he just has to say WazZgrog doesn't really need to do it unless he really wants to.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

what should Rupert do next? apart from the usual


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm.

Maybe run into some interesting structure. Literally.


Ah, this rpg reminds me of a one-shot (single or 2-3 session story, simply a short rpg adventure) me and my friends played, i was the gm and the rest were ork commandos.

Many a memorable thing was in it. The stummas, the snipa shoota and not to forget the turbo boosta .
The stummas was a small squig working on the same principle as on imperial stummers, they emit a white noise to remove all sound.
Except the ork mek Qew (you can never get where that came from ) had given them a small squig instead, which screamed very loud, sadly not in a white noise but it enabled the kommandos to enter the imperial compound.

Then the snipa shoota, it was a very accurate semi silenced ork shoota, which one of my players carried two of.
They were also full auto so he could hit with them 

And then the turo boosta 
Best invention ever, it could turbo boost ANY mechanical thing ever. It was the summit of orkoid technology, and hand held too! (About the size of a football.)

First thing they inserted it into was a poor npc who had gotten his food processing system exchanged with a mechanical one.
He couldn't join the mission because of diarrhea IIRC.
Then they stole the warboss's battlewagon, drove out of the camp followed by every speed freak around.
Turbo boosted, jumped over a huge canyon and got rammed by a fighta bommed from the rear, it resulted in a aerial battle with a battlewagon and two fighta bommers (apart from the one stuck in the wagon) which the battlewagon won...... (where i got the jumping onto a fighter idea from)

Later when they had stolen the baneblade the nob wanted (this was their mission) they turbo-boosted that too.

And jumped the baneblade over the canyon.

The session ended with the nob getting his baneblade, and immidiately he rebelled against the warboss in an epic battle.
The kommandos sat down for a well earned squig drink to celebrate 

Anyway, good times.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

first Karak, I am waiting for Oblivion 8 to post since hes linked to yours, feel free to burn more stuff down, can't get enough burny i alway say, like dakka.

and to klomster, 

dude! i wish i could be parts of that RPG!


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

can we take a brife time out?

When oblvion blew the gate i was not ready for it to be blown at that point so can we take a rewind? for a moment?

Oblvion: you fixed it, thank you.

Klomster: could you please fix it as well? 

thank you.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Changed mine due to your request.

The actual death will take a bit longer.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

thank you, i mentioned training Ead amme how to drive and we can get some wild driveing givin how Ead Ammer drove in the village.


----------



## Zaniel (Nov 10, 2010)

Too late for me to join D:?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

well I am inviteing,,,

PM my your ork and we will talk.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

But how will you fit him into the story?

The is only about 4 million orks running around.
You can't surely find a way ti incorporate a story where it fits that the new player joins........


.................. 
[SARCASM!]


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A new player? sounds good, can rupert burn him?

no?

awww...


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

well i was offering, i fix that soon but bit late now, can't go back on once product placement.:wink:

seriously we can have a vote, you RPG as much as mine, said that before, i think, do you want him or not?"


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

If I can shout BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD next time I post on the recruitment, then yes


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, depends totally ond the character.

I want a small sum up of the new char, then i'll consider 

[Which will most probably end in me voting him in.]


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> If I can shout BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD next time I post on the recruitment, then yes


Go ahead this is a ork RPG not a inqusitor one. 

so thats 3 for leting him in, that said, if the guys does PM me soon were just move on.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

If I might suggest, its not really difficult to add him in because as stated before there are 4 million orks and he could have easily be one of those or simply replace one of those.
Another nice way is simply treat him like he was always there and not as a new character, just consider him as one of the group who were there before but now he is simply controlled by a player and not by the GM.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

That is a working idea.

Although no one really fits that role exactly (except the char of the guy who left)

So the he was one of the boyz approach is best.
I just want to see the char.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

komanko said:


> Another nice way is simply treat him like he was always there and not as a new character, just consider him as one of the group who were there before but now he is simply controlled by a player and not by the GM.


Who do you suggest?
burna boy mick?
grabnutz?
one of WarzZgrogs idiouts?
Urgorks bionik leg?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

What, the boyz under my command is a fine bunch.

*Row upon row of hunchbacks, hillbilly orks and general failures in lifes of orks line the scene. Drool dripping from mouths upon faces with differently shaped and sized eyes.*

What?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I had a really nasty idea, lets get a Rok and smash it into the captial.

Gork: Hey Mork, whatever happened to that dog ya 'ad?

Mork: I killed it and ate it

Gork and mork: Yeah, Rebels, RREEBBEELLSSSS, wait what, na

WWWWWAAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> I had a really nasty idea, lets get a Rok and smash it into the captial.
> 
> Gork: Hey Mork, whatever happened to that dog ya 'ad?
> 
> ...


Its nice that you are ripping off Family Guy jokes...


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Starting to look a bit brown there Urgork 

Or more like... red i guess.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

just got a PM from emporershand89 and he said he would be unable to post due to the fact his unit woud be deployed on feild training excercises so don't expect him to post until farther note he be in the back of the line still out like a light.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

bloop, I plane forgot to mention this, I will be gone for a week and will be unable to post to this thread, i think, they may have computers but i don't know if i be able to post.

leave to day, sorry for not say so earlyer, well, just don't add any major plot points with out me.


----------



## Raikomaru (Nov 7, 2011)

Oi! Is you gitz still muckin' about 'ere?! I reckon I'd lend me still ta all you lot, so we's can grab what;s worth grabbin' and get some 'eads fer da Boss' pointy stikk!



Name: Baagh Nobsnik

Clan: Nobsnik's part of a recently-destroyed warband, but sometimes claims to have Blood Axe ancestry.

Type: Nobsnik's a Shoota Boy through and through, although his prized gun seems like something a Loota would use.

Appearance: Nobsnik stands tall and wide, as all good Orks do. Very little of his dark-green, heavily scarred skin is visible, though, due to the armor he wears. Starting with his head, Nobsnik wears a helmet, fashioned out of darkly-coloured metal, that fully encloses his face. He's painted the 'visor' up in black, and has the classic Ork Skull mark on it, with the eyeholes coinciding with where his eyes are. There's horns on the sides of the helmet, and smallish tusks on the front. There's two eyeholes, and a series of 'breathin' holes' up on the front of the visor. Should Nobsnik take his helmet off, he'd show that he's got an enormously-scarred face, and a lower jaw with prominent tusks that he takes good care of.

His upper body is similarly heavily-covered. He's got a suit of 'Eavy Armor on to go with his helmet, a series of formidable plates that cover his front and his back, and two rounded ones covering his shoulders, mighty arches of metal that he can shoulder-block someone with in a pinch, both absolutely covered in spikes. Under that, he wears a short-sleeved shirt made of black cloth. He bears it well with his muscular frame, however. His shoulders are wide, and so are his arms and hands...but both are covered in weapons. His right forearm and hand are covered by a large punchy gauntlet, while his left arm is burdened with his shoota, his pride and joy. He also wears a rallying pole on his back, with its image being the barrel of a firing shoota with the line 'Shoota Pride!' below it. He wears a tabard over the front and back plates of his armor, black with checker-block markings on either side.

His lower body, by contrast, is less heavily-covered for the most part. The tabard does cover him, and he wears simple, black pants. His boots, though, are also 'Eavy: they're leather affairs, but he's bolted plates of metal onto the shins to further protect him. The 'bottoms' are also augmented with a bolt-on steel rim, to add some kick to his kicks.

Personality: Nobsnik is a rarity among Orks in that he's perfectly content where he is. He lacks ambition to truly be the Boss, instead holding a desire to be the bestest Shoota the Orks have ever seen. He's also truly loyal to whatever Boss he follows, since, according to him, 'any Boss ought ta rely on 'is Boyz ta not stab 'im in da back in a pinch'. As such, he absolutely hates his name of Nobsnik, as it implies treachery. It also reminds him of how he became a Nob, as he struck down his old unit's Nob due to consecutive failures on said Nob's behalf.

History: Nobsnik doesn't speak of his history much, but he used to be part of an up-and-coming WAAAAGH!, and served under one Warboss Gitbeata. Nobsnik was one of the Nobs under his command, taking charge of a group of Shoota Boyz.

Fortune was not on their side: Gitbeata's WAAAAGH was attacked by The Immortals, a band of Nurgle-aligned Chaos Space Marines whose rank-and-file are literal zombies, raised from the dead by their Sorceror sergeants. The Orks fought with all their might, but were ultimately overrun...even Nobsnik himself doesn't know how he managed to survive!

It was the that he was discovered by WAAAAGH Deffskull and its Warboss, 'Ead 'Ammer. Eager for a chance to redeem himself and do Boss Gitbeata proud, he enlisted in WAAAAGH! Deffskull when asked, taking what was his with him, and keeping but a single memento of the Boss he once served under: the Warboss' imposing helmet.

Weapons and equipment: Nobsnik's weapons are twofold. The first is his most prized posession, his personal shoota, which he's affectionately named 'Grotzogga'. Grotzogga is a true abomination of a weapon, a belt-fed gun strapped to Nobsnik's left forearm, which, through three rotating barrels, belches death at anything he aims it at. She's loud, she's spinny, she's shooty. Nobsnik swears by this gun as his medium of ranged destruction. He also hopes that Grotzogga'll outlast him, and get mounted on something truly deserving when he's gone.

His choice of Choppas is less unwieldy: Nobsnik wears a large gauntlet on his other arm, fashioned after sheet metal and leather, with a square 'punch-guard' that flips down when he makes a fist, lined with bladed spikes. Nobsnik claims that he's got this to practice for when he's got enough teef to afford Power Klaw surgery. Of note is that he seems to have a round, steel-plate shield bolted on the forearm-guard, to protect himself while he shoots things.

Nobsnik's clad in imposing 'Eavy Armor, as catalogued above under Appearance. Comes complete with his personalized 'Shoota Pride!' rallying pole.

Other Notes: Nobsnik's rather understated in that he's content to let other Orks be louder then he is. This is because he loves the 'song' of his mighty weapon, and lets her do the speaking for him when the going gets tough. He's also noted as being especially accurate by Orky standards.


OOC: I'd like to join if that's okay.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

This thread is dead for some good long time. You should check dates.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

gezz! its been ages since i looged on, and no it dead, and i am sorry for that, i just did not know how to end it, i had a good idea and a not half bad aplication but i had no idea how to end it, it just died a natural death.

well, all i can say is we had a fun time, and now it dead, and im sorry for my lack of end game.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> gezz! its been ages since i looged on, and no it dead, and i am sorry for that, i just did not know how to end it, i had a good idea and a not half bad aplication but i had no idea how to end it, it just died a natural death.
> 
> well, all i can say is we had a fun time, and now it dead, and im sorry for my lack of end game.


It was great RP though, have you got any more planned?


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> It was great RP though, have you got any more planned?


a few ideas, but i am, relucted to try again due to how the last one went out.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

dragonkingofthestars said:


> a few ideas, but i am, relucted to try again due to how the last one went out.


I know the feeling.


----------

